# à préserver ici, à ménager ailleurs



## steiner

Hola. Os pido ayuda de nuevo con este texto que me está destrozando los nervios desde hace un par de semanas . Ahora se trata de este párrafo, en el que no entiendo dos cosas, que van en negrita:

 La problématique de l’accès, telle que théorisée par Rifkin, éclaire le rapport des péri-urbains à la sécurité mais aussi bien à tous les services et à l’école en particulier. Car le rapport à la scolarité y tourne tout entier autour de la question de l’accès, *à préserver ici, à ménager ailleurs.* *Il combine *bien à cet égard les bénéfices de ces traits caractéristiques de l’habitat en péri-urbain qu’on a pu dégager : un entre soi protecteur, une propension au mouvement, une sécurisation des espaces communs par leur privatisation.


¿Qué quiere decir _à préserver ici, à ménager ailleurs_? ¿Y a qué se refiere ese _il_ _combine_? Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!!


----------



## NOOGA

"à préserver" : que proteger, o sea que no debe cambiar ("l'accès")
" à ménager" :que transformar.
Me parece que "il " se refiere a "l'accès" que debe reunir, conciliar los datos siguientes : la ilusi_o_n de intimidad del ciudadano en su barrio, la facilidad para moverse y la seguridad.
A ver si te ayuda.
Saludos
Nooga


----------



## steiner

Gracias. La verdad es que sigo sin entenderlo: hay que mantener el acceso aquí y transformarlo en otros sitios?


----------



## yserien

Yo tampo entiendo nada. En algunos casos préserver et ménager son sinónimos. A ver si hay alguien que nos lo explique


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Intentaré ayudar a salir de este atolladero.



> Car le rapport à la scolarité y tourne tout entier autour de la question de l’accès, *à préserver ici, à ménager ailleurs.*


 
El autor se refiere a que hay que animar, proteger, incluso fomentar, la escolaridad de los hijos de los habitantes de los barrios periféricos.
Sin embargo, parece querer decir que, en otros lugares (¿cuales?) hay que moderar, limitar, esa escolaridad (lo cual no deja de ser un poco preocupante, salvo mayor análisis del contexto).




> *Il combine *bien à cet égard les bénéfices de ces traits caractéristiques...


 
Aquí, el autor se refiere a que el tal Rifkin armoniza adecuadamente los beneficios de los rasgos característicos de las viviendas construídas en el extra-radio de las ciudades.

Espero que sirva.

saludos


----------



## steiner

Hola, contextualizo un poco.

El tema del acceso y la escolarización tiene que ver con el cuidado que pone una parte de los habitantes de las áreas periurbanas de clase media (se refiere sobre todo a las urbanizaciones de adosados y similares) en procurar que sus hijos tengan una escolarización libre de las malas influencias que pueden darse en ciertos centros de estudio. Para ello, a menudo no envían a sus hijos a los centros escolares que les corresponden, dentro del municipio en el que residan, sino que procuran "colarlos" en escuelas frecuentadas por alumnos de mayor nivel económico, en poblaciones cercanas. Sin embargo, rechazan categóricamente el derecho de los habitantes de los HLM a hacer otro tanto con sus hijos. Es decir, fomentan el paso de sus hijos del ambiente original de clase media al que pertenecen a un ambiente de clase más elevada, pero no toleran que los niños de clase baja se cuelen en centros escolares de clase media.

Creo que en este sentido podría caber muy bien la propuesta de Víctor, menager=limitar (¿cuál es el significado general de este verbo?). En cuanto a ese "il combine" no tengo tan claro que se refiera a Rifkin, más bien me inclino a creer que es "l'accès" el sujeto, pero insisto en que no lo tengo claro.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## yserien

Víctor Pérez said:


> Intentaré ayudar a salir de este atolladero.
> 
> 
> 
> El autor se refiere a que hay que animar, proteger, incluso fomentar, la escolaridad de los hijos de los habitantes de los barrios periféricos.
> Sin embargo, parece querer decir que, en otros lugares (¿cuales?) hay que moderar, limitar, esa escolaridad (lo cual no deja de ser un poco preocupante, salvo mayor análisis del contexto).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí, el autor se refiere a que el tal Rifkin armoniza adecuadamente los beneficios de los rasgos característicos de las viviendas construídas en el extra-radio de las ciudades.
> 
> Espero que sirva.
> 
> saludos



Gracias Victor, como siempre tan justo y tan exacto. Personalmente en este caso aun entiendiendo perfectamente el sentido de la frase ,hago mío el dicho francés : *ce que n'est pas clair ce n'est pas français.*


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos,

Préserver: conservar
Ménager: ir con cuidado, cuidar.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,



Gévy said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Préserver: conservar
> Ménager: ir con cuidado, cuidar.
> 
> Un beso,
> 
> Gévy


 
¿Cabe la posibilidad de que haya una errata en el texto y una confusión entre *ménager* (la respuesta de Gévy) y *aménager* que sería hacer posible o más seguro y ameno el acceso al centro escolar?

Sólo pregunto.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

A mi me parece que "Ménager" corresponde mas bien a "conformar, adaptar".

Pienso que no se refiere a un cambio sino a una adaptacion con otra cosa.

_"à préserver ici, à ménager ailleurs"_

_a proteger/conservar/preservar aqui, a conformar/adaptar en otro lugar_

_Espero que te ayude_

_Un saludo_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



tom29 said:


> Buenas noches
> 
> A mi me parece que "Ménager" corresponde mas bien a "conformar, adaptar".
> 
> Pienso que no se refiere a un cambio sino a una adaptacion con otra cosa.
> 
> _"à préserver ici, à ménager ailleurs"_
> 
> _a proteger/conservar/preservar aqui, a conformar/adaptar en otro lugar_
> 
> _Espero que te ayude_
> 
> _Un saludo_


 
_Ménager_ no significa "adaptar" o "conformar" sino utilizar con precaución, ahorrar.
Le Trésor
Y veo mal un informe recomendando ahorrar sobre el uso del acceso a la escuela.  Esto iría totalmente en contra del resto del texto que, al revés,  preconiza la accesibilidad segura.
Al igual que Víctor, no entiendo por qué en unos casos se preserva el acceso y "ailleurs" se restringe. De aquí mi duda sobre una errata.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Clicko

à menager ailleurs = utilizar _cuidadosamente. (sinónimo: aprovechar) __¿  ?_

Creo que el significado es, como ya se ha dicho, que se trata de _evitar el acceso_ por parte de otros a los centros educativos próximos, mientras que se intenta por todos los medios _aprovecharse de la posibilidad de acceder a otros centros _(mejores).


----------



## ena 63

Hola:

ménager;

2. Installer, disposer avec adresse, avec soin. 
Trésor de la Langue Française informatisé


----------



## NOOGA

Hola,
Voici une définition du Petit Robert:
ménager:installer ou pratiquer après divers arrangements ou transformations. Exemple: ménager un passage.
O sea que se trata, segun yo, de crear accesos (comodos y seguros)para ir al escuela.(conservar unos y crear otros)
Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

NOOGA said:


> Hola,
> Voici une définition du Petit Robert:
> ménager:installer ou pratiquer après divers arrangements ou transformations. Exemple: ménager un passage.
> *O sea que se trata, segun yo, de crear accesos (comodos y seguros)para ir al escuela.(conservar unos y crear otros)*
> Saludos


 
Nooga, il s'agit de l'accès à la scolarité et non pas aux écoles:



> Car le rapport à la *scolarité* y tourne tout entier autour de la question de l’accès, à préserver ici, à ménager ailleurs.


----------



## NOOGA

Víctor Pérez said:


> Nooga, il s'agit de l'accès à la scolarité et non pas aux écoles:


J'ai pris le mot "école" au sens large ; si la population de classe moyenne en zone péri-urbaine veut scolariser ses enfants ailleurs que dans l'école du quartier, il lui faut se ménager une "porte d'entrée", un accès, c'est à dire ouvrir un passage, créer la possibilité d'aller dans une meilleure école. 
  Mais peut-on dissocier l'accès socio-économique(et culturel) de l'accès géographique, dans la mesure où l'auteur parle de population péri-urbaine(donc définie géographiquement), et dans la mesure où l'accès à la scolarisation passe également par les moyens matériels d'accéder à l'école (voisine ou plus loin). L'auteur ne joue-t-il pas du mot accès sur deux plans à la fois? Il me semble difficile de séparer ici les deux domaines: urbanisme/services(dont l'école fait partie).


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Nueva pregunta!​ 

Hola, querría acercarles una nueva pregunta sobre el sentido de "ménager".

Estaba leyendo un artículo en la red sobre epistemología social (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89pist%C3%A9mologie_sociale), y, en el párrafo final, se ocupa de las dos vertientes o corrientes principales. Tras referirse a la primera, la perspectiva formal de Goldman, pasa a considerar la segunda, la de Fuller, que se propone evitar que las teorías "consensuales" impidan la emergencia de teorías alternativas. Y concluye diciendo:

"À cette fin, selon Fuller, il est nécessaire de ménager un accès universel aux données expérimentales afin que chacun puisse élaborer et proposer ses propres théories.

Como en este mismo hilo ya se hecho referencia al sentido de "ménager" como "instalar" o "disponer", mi pregunta concretamente es si se aparta mucho del espíritu de la palabra traducirla aquí como "proporcionar" o "procurar un acceso universal..., etc.".

Merci d'avance!!!

Estuve viendo la definición de "proporcionar" y creo que, en su sentido de "disponer", se acerca mucho al de "ménager":

*proporcionar**.*
(De _proporción_).

*1. *tr. Disponer y ordenar algo con la debida correspondencia en sus partes.
*2. *tr. Poner en aptitud o disposición las cosas, a fin de conseguir lo que se desea. U. t. c. prnl.
*3. *tr. Poner a disposición de alguien lo que necesita o le conviene. U. t. c. prnl.


----------



## Paquita

Lo entiendo así (pero ya sabes...)

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/m%C3%A9nager



> ♦ [Le compl. désigne un inanimé]  Se réserver, se préparer quelque chose. _Se ménager une (porte de) sortie._
> *2.* Installer, disposer avec adresse, avec soin. _Ménager un passage, une ouverture._


La idea es preparar, o simplemente dejar.
Me gusta también: tener previsto


----------



## jprr

También ...facilitar ... (hacer posible)


----------



## Muiraquita

*Nueva pregunta*​

Hola!
traigo una nueva consulta para ménager.

"Cependant, l'auteur ménage une marge d'indécision...." 

No es el caso de "tener previsto", porque por el contexto es algo que sucede sin que el autor tenga plena consciencia. Leyendo sus comentarios pienso en "establece", "deja", "proporciona", "ofrece". ¿les parece correcta alguna de estas opciones? ¿o alguna otra?
Gracias


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Lo veo en este sentido, especialmente el 2:

*II. −* Disposer, préparer, régler quelque chose avec adresse, soin. *A. −* [Le suj. désigne une pers.] *1.* Prendre des dispositions pour, régler, arranger avec adresse, soin, prudence.
(...)
*2.* Installer, disposer avec adresse, avec soin. _Ménager un passage, une ouverture.

_La fuente: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ménager.


Yo diría: "instala", "dispone" o "establece".


----------

